
Ask HN: What martial arts do you practice? What do you recommend? - notoriousarun
What martial arts do you practice? Do you have any recommendations? Advice for beginners? How did you get started?
======
r16w
Martial arts is a journey. You have to look in all areas of opportunity and it
comes down to whether or not you get along with those around you. I have done
judo, bjj, muay Thai, Silat and consistently practice qigong. I love all
aspects of martial arts but the times I am happiest are when I am rolling or
sparring with other passionate players with good attitudes that I know are
looking out for the safety of everyone involved (an underrated mindset).

Getting started I’d say most importantly is to find a community of martial
artists to be around. Usually this means joining a gym, which can also mean
choosing one art. I will say don’t let choosing scare you off. Never be afraid
to quit never be afraid to pivot. There is no replacement for a proper mentor,
shifu, coach or what-have-you when you begin.

‘Foundations’ are drilled extensively no matter the route you take and you
will be better off for every foundation you work on. That being said it is
impossible to throw an 80kg partner 1000 times a day every day, so foundations
include balance. To stay focused enough not to rush through your learning
experience is a difficult task when you see how far you are from the upper
bounds, but injuries and expectations will set you back much further than
forcing what can only work optimally with fluidity.

Bodily recovery is extremely important when training intensely for extended
periods of time. Stretching (Tissue work), sleeping, hydrating, and eating
enough are all invaluable aspects to your training.

------
mindcrime
In years past I've done some shotokan karate, tae-kwon-do, and Brazilian jiu-
jitsu. And I wrestled in high-school.

All in all, I'm a fan of grappling oriented arts like BJJ, Judo, catch-
wrestling, etc. But what art to study depends, in part, on what your goals
are. Self defense? Fitness? Mental discipline? Making a living fighting in the
UFC? Something more "spiritual"? Those choices could affect what makes sense
for you.

------
garmaine
I've studied Judo and Bujinkan. If I did it again, I think I'd give Krav Maga
a try. But then the grass is always greener on the other side, isn't it?

Anyway, just go find a dojo and show up. In any reputable dojo the first
session is free, and like any trial it goes both ways. See if you like the
teacher and the nature of the art.

~~~
notoriousarun
What is your opinion on Filipino martial arts ?

~~~
garmaine
Never studied any, but they generally seem legit. I'm more into Japanese
marital arts, but it's really about what appeals to you. Give it a shot if
that's what fancies you.

------
parasthinker
Jiu-Jitsu

